
WHO recommends rescheduling cannabis in international law for the first time - ValentineC
https://www.newsweek.com/who-recommends-rescheduling-cannabis-international-law-first-time-history-1324613
======
ggm
It's been a while since I saw any visuals on tv from a competent law
enforcement or drug enforcement spokesperson which said anything believable
about the war on drugs.

I suspect that in fact, the war on drugs has caused far more long-term
structural pain worldwide than deregulation would have.

~~~
DKnoll
I've seen a lot of believable (and true) stuff coming from law enforcement
lately about fentanyl.

~~~
Pharmakon
Fentanyl is an easy problem to solve, let people have uncut heroin. Fentanyl
and the monstrous Carfentanil are only desireable for black markets, which
love the high relative potency:volume. The problem is that the ED50 and LD50
of something like Carfentanil both look like a roughly identical grain of
sand. Heroin is only dangerous to the person snorting, smoking, or shooting it
up, but god help you if you’re exposed to a similar amount of fentanyl, or get
a single grain of carfentanil on your skin.

Legalize it, support people who use, support those who want to stop, and do it
with money saved by downsizing LEO’s, CO’s and prisons. Support expanded
mental healthcare with taxes from drugs (including alcohol). No black market,
no piles of ultra-potent synthetic opioids shipped from China or Mexico. It’s
the same thing with meth! Want to eliminate janky labs blowing up? Want to
stop people dumping lab waste in the woods? Want to stop tweakers from robbing
people for meth?

Legalize it. It won’t make the world paradise, it will be difficult, but it’s
better than prohibition. Just like alcoholism is a scourge, but it’s still
better than the same scourge PLUS Al Capone.

------
_Schizotypy
As if any other initial scheduling was based on evidence.

